# love letters



## won'tstoptrying53 (Feb 7, 2012)

I have posted here before. 4 months into a separation and an ILYBINILWU speech, she moved out. I am positive she did not leave for OM, but she insisted that we see other people during the 3-6 month separation. She is pretty sure she wants a divorce stating the usual-you were never in love with me, we never had passion, we've always just been best friends. 

Two kids, one in college and one a senior in high school. I love her very much. She is 46 and has some menopausal symptoms and has some bi-polar relatives. 

Yesterday, I saw another man driving her car with her in the passenger seat. I followed them and confronted them at their destination. I know that we are agreed to see other people during the separation, but we also said we would inform each other when we were seeing someone. They explained that they were just friends and my wife was giving him a ride to an appointment because of his car problems. I accepted this and drove off.

I then proceeded to get drunk and do something I shouldn't have. The result was that I found extremely immature love letters from her to him. From the letters it is obviously not a consumated relationship in any way, but she is infatuated with him.

I know I need to back off and agree to the terms of the separation, but this man is a slob and treated her like a child when I confronted them. She admits to being in a fog, and is questioning everything in her life at this point. I think she is becoming more and more erratic in her behavior. 

Do I just sit back and let her potentially damage her career and relationships with her children? What if she is having real emotional problems and needs help? Is there anything I can do besides letting her go?


----------

